# Playing Better Golf When Slow Players Clog Up the Course



## behing19

It’s no secret that some golfers move very slow and don't understand that faster players should get to play through. However, this does not mean you need to give up strokes because you get stuck behind golfers without a clue. If you play regularly and you often get stuck behind slow players, then this advice will help you play better golf.

Golfers react in many different ways when dealing with slower groups in front of them. Some hit golf balls into them, while others throw a tantrum or start taking lots of practice swings. None of these reactions will help you to play better golf. You need a better way to deal with slow players on the golf course.

You can't do much about a group of four slower players not letting you play through, even if you happen to be playing by yourself. If you start doubling or tripling your practice swings, you will just waste energy. If you throw a tantrum, your entire game will fall apart. If you hit into them, you might end up getting sued for hospital bills because you actually do hit someone in front of you.

None of these outcomes lead you to playing better golf. Slow players may annoy you more than anything else on the course may, but they can also affect your game because you let them. If you want to play better golf when stuck behind slow golfers, you need to understand five keys to dealing with slower players.

1. Breath

Before you hit a ball into them, throw a tantrum, or burn all your energy taking practice swing, breath. Turn your back to the slow golfers, take a short walk towards the tee you just hit off, and take a few deep breaths. This will help you to keep your cool and you won't let the frustration take over your golf game.

2. Enjoy Your Surroundings

Remind yourself that you could be stuck in an office working, but you're on the golf course. You're surrounded by beauty and nature, which provides you with a better day than those stuck at work or doing something else. Remember, you love the game of golf. Big deal if this hole or the next few holes takes you a little longer than you thought.

3. Expect Slow Play

If you go to the golf course expecting to fly around the course and finish your round in less than 4 hours, then you've already set yourself up for failure. Instead, expect to get stuck behind someone slow, prepare yourself for it, and understand that you won't finish in less than 4 hours on most days. Golf courses don't open to allow you to play fast. They open to make a profit and they want to be packed. You should expect your round to take longer than usual and if you're prepared for it, your play won't suffer.

4. Take your Mind off Golf

Golf is one of the only games that allows you to think about other things in between the shots you hit and still achieve success. If you get stuck behind slow players, getting your mind away from golf will help. You don't need to spend the entire time you wait thinking about the next shot. Spark up a conversation with another player, tell jokes, and do anything you can to keep your mind off golf until it's time to play again.

5. Have a Snack

We all take snacks on the course with us and there's no better time to have a little snack than when you get stuck behind slower players. Sometimes you scarf down your snacks because you don't want the golfers behind you to wait on you. Consider it an opportunity and have your snack without backing things up.

By keeping your cool more often, you won't start gripping the club too tight and hitting the ball all over the place. This will help you to play better golf even if you get stuck behind a group of slower players for a few holes.

Sick of finding your golf ball in the wood or out of bounds? Gaining distance and accuracy will lead to lower scores and more fun on the golf course. Impress your golfing group this year by hitting the ball further with my free guide: ==> Ben's Golf Tips


----------



## FrogsHair

Slow play is not a problem for me. I don't like it, but it's not a problem. Sometime, 6+ hour rounds happen. I learned a long time ago, that part of playing decent golf is not letting things you can't control bother you. Me, I always have a good book/magazine in my bag. That helps pass the time. However, when slow play is evident, I resort to my own, time tested, pre-shot routine. This is a golfer's best defense against slow play. 2nd best is a course marshal who is not afraid to do their job. :laugh:


----------

